# kochen 150



## Deathquake (18. Mai 2007)

hiho kann mir wer sagen wo das buch zu kaufen ist für kockkunst ab 150 auf 250?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2007)

Ist die Frage echt dein Ernst? Du hast ein 70er Char und weist nicht wo man seine Berufe oder Nebenberufe weiterskillen kann? Noch nie mitbekommen, das der letzte Lehrer dir IMMER sagt wo du den nächsten findest, bzw. wo es ein Buch gibt, um weiter zu kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon mal abgesehen geht es nur von 150-225!


----------



## Xori (19. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kann man das Buch in dem Hordenlage in Desolace kaufen. 
Der name fällt mir grad nicht ein.

btw. Kochen kann man sehr gut in Verbindung mit Angeln skillen (ab Patch 2.1 wird angeln noch einfacher).
Fische mit Spelldmg dürften dich interessieren. ;-)


----------



## Deathquake (19. Mai 2007)

Xori schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne kann man das Buch in dem Hordenlage in Desolace kaufen.
> Der name fällt mir grad nicht ein.
> 
> btw. Kochen kann man sehr gut in Verbindung mit Angeln skillen (ab Patch 2.1 wird angeln noch einfacher).
> Fische mit Spelldmg dürften dich interessieren. ;-)



danke für die hilfe


----------



## Joogie (1. Juni 2007)

und als mensch pala kochkunst 225, wie geht es weiter?

bin erst 33 nun ^^


----------



## scrapid (4. Juni 2007)

Joogie schrieb:


> und als mensch pala kochkunst 225, wie geht es weiter?
> 
> bin erst 33 nun ^^




da musst du 35 werden als Hordler must du dan nach orgrimma zum Kochkunstlehrer 
der schikt ich nach Gadgezahn da bekommst du ne Qest und machst die und fertig


----------



## Joogie (4. Juni 2007)

scrapid schrieb:


> da musst du 35 werden als Hordler must du dan nach orgrimma zum Kochkunstlehrer
> der schikt ich nach Gadgezahn da bekommst du ne Qest und machst die und fertig



jau hab ich mittlerweile gefunden, aber selbst mit 36 ist der quest noch nicht zu schaffen, mit den 40-43'ger viechern


----------



## Manani (4. Juni 2007)

Der höchste Skill mit Level 70 ist 350 (ohne irgendeinen Bonus), vor BC war es 300 mit Level 60. Sieh Dir die Zahlen an und spüre die Macht  ^^

Teile die höhere durch die niedrige und Du erhälst beides Mal die 5. Und diese 5 wird Dir weiterhelfen, denn sie ist ein Indikator dafür welcher Skillbereich ungefähr Deinem aktuellen Level entspricht. Wenn Du 36 bist "erwartet" das Spiel von Dir, dass Deine Skills um die 180 liegen. Oder andersrum ausgedrückt. Für den Skill >225, sollte man schon um die 45 sein. Dann dürfte die Quest für Dich grün=leicht sein. Machst Du sie davor, ist die Quest gelb und etwas anspruchsvoller, weit davor halt rot oder gart nicht möglich, weil Du ein gewisses Level mitbringen musst.

Edith sacht: 375...Schande über mein Haupt. Die Macht ist zerstört und meine Welt bricht zusammen. Die werde nie wieder so etwas behaupten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2007)

Also erst mal geht es bei jedem Beruf bis 375 und nicht 350!
Da man für das Quest lediglich ein paar Rieseneier braucht und den Rest beim Händler kaufen kann, sollte man mal hin und wieder ins AH schauen. Notfalls fragt man einfach mal einen Bekannten im Spiel der einen hohen Level hat und lässt die sich farmen. Alles kein Thema. Sind ja schliesslich normale Drops und keine Questgegenstände. Die gibts übrigens auch im Hinterland bei den Eulenbestien.


----------



## scrapid (5. Juni 2007)

Joogie schrieb:


> jau hab ich mittlerweile gefunden, aber selbst mit 36 ist der quest noch nicht zu schaffen, mit den 40-43'ger viechern


^
ja schon zum beischbiel die Rieseneier habe ich von Freunden bekommen


----------



## scrapid (5. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also erst mal geht es bei jedem Beruf bis 375 und nicht 350!
> Da man für das Quest lediglich ein paar Rieseneier braucht und den Rest beim Händler kaufen kann, sollte man mal hin und wieder ins AH schauen. Notfalls fragt man einfach mal einen Bekannten im Spiel der einen hohen Level hat und lässt die sich farmen. Alles kein Thema. Sind ja schliesslich normale Drops und keine Questgegenstände. Die gibts übrigens auch im Hinterland bei den Eulenbestien.



ja dropen aber in Winterqell besser


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2007)

Also bei mir haben sie da nicht (merklich) besser gedroppt, aber auch egal. Nur ist es da wieder schwieriger jemanden zu finden, weil es im Level noch höher liegt. Da sind schon viel im BC Addon drin und questen da kaum noch, weil es ja schon ein 55-60er Gebiet ist.


----------



## Tahita (21. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohhh, da hab ich wohl zu viel gekocht ! (  Lvl 35 und skill 210)


----------



## scrapid (24. Juni 2007)

Tahita schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ich bin 47 und 265


----------



## Ballerfritz (24. Juni 2007)

jo ich hab heute auf 225 gemacht nur vo ich jetzt das nächste buch oder was auch immer?


----------



## Antigotchie (16. Januar 2009)

Joogie schrieb:


> jau hab ich mittlerweile gefunden, aber selbst mit 36 ist der quest noch nicht zu schaffen, mit den 40-43'ger viechern


dann schreib doch gleich mal hin wo der is für alli wenn du ihn gefunden hast ... son forum macht wenig sinn wenn man nur schreibt das man es gefunden hat.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Januar 2009)

Antigotchie schrieb:


> dann schreib doch gleich mal hin wo der is für alli wenn du ihn gefunden hast ... son forum macht wenig sinn wenn man nur schreibt das man es gefunden hat.


Es macht genauso wenig Sinn eineinhalb Jahre alte Beiträge wieder auszugraben! Wenn du selber auf der Suche bist dann benutze die Datenbank von Buffed.


----------



## neo1986 (16. Januar 2009)

Meint ihr das? Küchengehilfe hab ich direkt mit 35 oder so gemacht die mats waren im ah ganz billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigotchie (17. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es macht genauso wenig Sinn eineinhalb Jahre alte Beiträge wieder auszugraben! Wenn du selber auf der Suche bist dann benutze die Datenbank von Buffed.



ihr seit mir nen paar. wenn man nen neuen beitrag zum thema aufmacht schreit alles "use sufu" und wenn man sie nutzt ist das auch net richtig???
der pkt ist das ich net wusste ob das nu nen buch oder nen lehrer macht und ich denke da bringt einen die datenbank eher weniger.


----------

